# Guitar building is an expensive hobby



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I knew this would not be cheap, i wanted all good quality parts, most of what i bought is what would be on the USA made Fender guitars.....Between buying guitar parts, and fret luthier tools for this build i got over 1300.00 in Hardware, enough to build two guitars.The wood i have was free. I still have too buy finishing products when i get to the point..
I am building two telecasters, one is similar too the 2011 deluxe i have, the other is similar to a 1972 Tele thin-line.. Hollowbody. It will have two gretsch humbuckers.
Its just too easy to buy on line using paypal.I hope these two guitars turn out as nice as the deluxe i have..


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

How can it be 1'300 if you're building the guitar yourself? Are you assembling from parts or actually building the body & neck?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

I am building the body and neck and i bought the fingerboard to save money, i bought mostly all new hardware parts , enough to build two guitars.. a bit less then 1300.00, there was some books and luthier tools in that cost so if i take off 200.00 works out too 550.00 per guitar...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm

A good itemized list would help. However, as soon as anyone says "_special purpose_" tool what I hear is "whoa that was NOT cheap!" Tool costs can add up fast when taking on a job you have not done before and you need those to do that job. The "made in the better nation" parts for the job can also add up too. I have looked about for Fender bits and bobs and the "made in that other nation where stuff is crud" may be selling say bridges around 30 dollars but the 'other' nation has what is pretty much the exact same thing for over 100, and if you are doing 2 that becomes over 200 and so on...


 exactly!


Look forward to pics along the way too


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fender locking tuners --- 57.50 - 7.00 = 64.50
Tele control plate 11.99 - 3.00 = 14.99
Tele pickguard 4.99 - 5.99 = 10.98
Graph tech nut 6.95 - 3.95 = 10.90
Tilt disc 5.97 - 4.00 = 9.97
Abalone/ black pearl 16.50 - 13.00 = 29.50
lil 59. 79.95 free = 79.95
Aptr-1 neck pickup 61.95 Free = 61.95
Tele neck plate 8.95 9.00 = 17.95
Wire tele control 43.99 12.00 = 55.99
Tele bridge 47.95 4.78 = 52.73
Fender strap locks 12.89 3.95 = 16.84


Tele Neck screws 3.19 2.95 = 6.14
Pickguard screws 3.19 0.00 = 9.33

Fender Pickup 6.05 5.00 = 11.05
Gold control pate 3.99 3.50 = 7.49
Gold Ferrules 2.99 2.50 = 5.49
Gold Knobs (4) 3.25 free = 3.25
Gretsch Pickups 53.00 21.25= 74.25
Fender molded case 65.89 73.00 =138.89
Tilt disc 3.95 4.95 = 8.90
Gold jack disc & input 2.70 2.74 = 5.44
72 pickguard 26.95 9.95 = 36.90
72 neck plate 8.84 6.00 = 14.84
5 way switch 8.95
Pots 2pcs 500k 11.58
1/4 jack 2.59 4.95 = 28.07
Fender Gold tuners 53.49 13.00 = 66.49
Fender Tusq nut 6.95 3.95 = 10.90
Guitar Wiring ( not ebay- 25.71 6.99 = 32.70
Stewmac 201.40
Stewmac 107.02
Stewmac 189.45


I did buy am aftermarket Tele control plate from China because of price.. and of course its not the right size, its too big and wont fit in the cut-out for the pickguard , so no more china parts....The guitar build is at a standstill now, because, i have a couple woodworking jobs that took priority over the guitars, if that even makes sense.. :-( it will be a winter project....


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I always try to get as much as possible with local suppliers for hardware. 

In terms of chinese parts suppliers, you really have to know what to get. I find that the pickguards are a good deal. All the material is made there anyways, even on the most expensive custom shop guitars.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My last Tele came in @ $345 not including wood and lacquer which I had on hand 
Plate $5
Bridge $25
Tuners $ 25
Pots $ 20
Jack and plate $15
Switch $ 10 
Neck $50 ...
Gibson mini bucker $100
JS Moore bridge pu $80 

And after I beat it up for 1 1/2 yrs I just put a $10 pick guard on it ..Yes it's a cheap chinese neck that was a gamble but it is really nice


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree about the pickguard, i did buy a 3 ply pearloid tele pickguard overseas for 10.54 with shipping.. it will fit perfect, the 1972 pickguard , i had to pay more 36.00 with shipping they are harder to find..


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Typical build for me (if I was building a one-off Tele):

Body Lumber $50
Neck lumber $25
Bridge $38
Control plate $12
Dot inlays $5
Ferrules $10
Finishing $140
Frets $5
Knobs $12
Neck Plate $6
Nut $12
Pick guard $50
Pickups –Fender “original vintage” $100
Pots $12
Strap buttons $8
String Trees $8
Switch $12
Switchcraft output jack and Electrosocket $24
Tuners $35
Truss Rod $22
Wire and capacitors $5


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Jimmy_D said:


> Typical build for me (if I was building a one-off Tele):
> Finishing $140


How do you get to 140.00 for finishing? I can do a simple guitar with 50.00 worth of materials (sandpaper, sealer, WB lacquer, dyes, buffing compound etc). Its the labor that's real intensive on the finihsing.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

JCM50 said:


> How do you get to 140.00 for finishing? I can do a simple guitar with 50.00 worth of materials (sandpaper, sealer, WB lacquer, dyes, buffing compound etc). Its the labor that's real intensive on the finihsing.


$140 is what I paid last time to have someone spray it for me, total cost for neck and body.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> $140 is what I paid last time to have someone spray it for me, total cost for neck and body.


Who did your finishing work? Seems like a good price.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

captainbrew said:


> Who did your finishing work? Seems like a good price.


 After 35 years in the Toronto millwork industry I have a few established relationships in the finishing industry.

I suggest anyone looking to have a guitar finished contact their local custom cabinet shop, furniture refinisher or millwork shop – in those places you’re more likely to find a finisher who looks at clear lacquered guitar as 4 sq. ft. of wood to be sprayed.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh. That's a really good price.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 5, 2011)

my telecaster whit steel body well... its in euro so
for the metal is 4 €
for the rest is around the 450 euro
vintage neck maple and rosewood)
fender bridge
seymoure duncan picups (naschville for the bridge and quarterpointer fore the neck)


----------

